# Arrow help/question



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Alright I need some help decideding what arrows my newphew should get. He will be shooting around 45 pounds and has about a 27 inch draw. What arrow should he get for this set up. He will be shooting a 100gr muzzy broadheads.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Something with a 500-600 spine should work just fine. Fine tuning will depend on weather he's shooting a soft or hard cam bow and what kind of fletching/point combo he goes with.

Want my advice? (and why wouldn't you) Keep it SIMPLE.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Tex I know yours. lol 

thanks I will see what I can find in that range.


----------



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

There are a lot of good arrow manufacturers out there. I shoot Gold Tip and really like them. The Expedition or XT Hunter's would probably be a good affordable option for him. My younger brother is in the same boat but he has a little shorter draw length. Between myself, another brother and my Dad, we can keep him supplied with what we can salvage from the arrows we break when out stump shooting.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks Archer11 i love my gold tips


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Goldtip 35 to 55 GREAT ARROWS


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

thanks I will check them out as well.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I think he really needs the Carbon Express Red arrows...250...


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Gold tip ul 600's


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

When you guys say 600. 35 to 55 wht doe you mean buy that and what are they the xt hunters ?


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

What gt arrow do you shoot Dustin?


----------



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

The numbers your getting are the arrow spine which is basically just the arrow stiffness. Each arrow manufacturer has their own spine chart so all youve really got to do is match up your draw length and weight on the chart and youll get the correct spine for your setup. XT Hunters are an arrow model by Gold Tip.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

itchytriggerfinger said:


> What gt arrow do you shoot Dustin?


Im shooting gold tip xt hnters 5575. right now. He will be shooting gold tips for sure. I just dont know witch ones ton get him right now. thanks for the help.



ARCHER11 said:


> The numbers your getting are the arrow spine which is basically just the arrow stiffness. Each arrow manufacturer has their own spine chart so all youve really got to do is match up your draw length and weight on the chart and youll get the correct spine for your setup. XT Hunters are an arrow model by Gold Tip.


that what i was thinking but I wanted to make sure of that. thanks.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

He will be on the stiff side with the ul 600 so cut one a bit longer and test it. Don't cut them all at once

I shoot the ul 600 with 27" draw and 60 lbs and 90 grain tips out if my target bow. My target bows ibo is 322 fps. So if hes shooting faster it will affect his spine.

40 lbs is a light draw. If he plans on going higher he will need a different arrow with that draw.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

right now he said he bow is set in the 50 pound range.


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

I've used GT forever and have recently switched (2 yrs) over to Easton Flatline. Whatever your decision I'd stay on the heavier side of the spine requirement if there's a chance he'll move up in poundage. Arrows are expensive and if you can save a little down the road you can put it somewhere else. skeet


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

My bad, I've used GT for many years and changed over to Easton flat line a few years back, last year I found myself back to GT Velocity for what ever reason. Sorry for leading you astray. skeet


----------

